# Tom1



## Tom1 (Nov 5, 2016)

i have a kubota m8200 year 2000. i have had this tractor 10 years, suddenly this past summer it started building enough internal pressure to blow the rubber plug on top of the rear end housing just behind drivers seat. It takes approximately 45 minutes opeation for te oil temp to get hot enough to start this. after a lot of research i found there are two vent ports on top front of transmission housing with rubber tubes turned down to vent internal pressure. i have removed and checked both of the rubber vent tubes and ran a wire down into the transmission case to make sure they were not obstructed. i tried blowing air into the housing at these vent ports and air will circulate so as when air is blown into either of these vents it will exit out the other. however when i remove the hydraulic oil fill plug at the rear of the tractor i cannot get air from the front vents to go out the back at hyd fill opening and i believe it should. any advice and help is certainly appreciated


----------

